# Hello From Oklahoma City!



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Good Evening!

Im Angela and from Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. Im in the beginning stages of my mousery(Lighthouse Point Mousery) and heard about this place from other forums and breeders. So far Ive looked around and there is so much information here! I love it!

Im a Mousie Mama to 2 Boys(Socrates and Mouse) and 2 Girls(Isis and Sheba(or Aunt B as we call her) as well as a boy and girl agouti(Jasper and Teenee)

Im so excited as I learned the last couple days that Ill be getting a few more girls in the next couple months and Im just thrilled!

Ill post pics of my babies in the picture section


----------



## HemlockStud (Apr 26, 2009)

Welcome to FMB. :mrgreen:


----------



## JayneAlison (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi nice to meet you!


----------



## shiremice (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey there, welcome! I'm in North TX, not too far of a drive from you.


----------



## IrisheaglesOne (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you for the welcomes and it is soooo great to know someone is near! I have a pal in Kansas that has been the closest person near me since Ive had mice.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Hi Irish! :lol:


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome to the Forum!


----------

